# Confirm RR Nauti Spiral ID



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

This morning saw this recent posting from R2R forum and some guy posted a For Sale (now sold) "RR Nauti Spiral" colony and I'm wondering if this was the actual RR lineage at all?

Check link: http://www.reef2reef.com/threads/reef-raf-nauti-spiral.265394/

R2R "RR Nauti Spiral"


RR Nauti Spiral ... the Real Deal


And I have seen this colony in person in the back room of RR back then. Just to compare this 2 pictures I don't see any similarities or do you think I'm "coral blind"?

What do you think?


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

could possibly be. Based on photo i would say no but the same coral can grow differently under different conditions. It really comes down to the user's reputation and feedback. 

Anyone can attach an acronym beside the coral name but it doesnt necessarily mean that the piece thwy received was a fragment of the original coral that such person has aquacultured in their aquarium. 

It has been an ongoing trend especially with mushrooms now. 

For example wwc bounce shroom. Did the seller receive an actual fragment from World Wide Corals or did he get the shroom from a different source and it looks the same as wwc version. Also going through so many hands the lineage can get lost. Just my opinion. Can it be the same coral yes but not necessarily the same lineage.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Everything about the R2R picture doesn't even come close to RR's Nauti Spiral & worse of all the over saturated actinic blue that doesn't show the actual colours ...

Oh yeah there's they're so-called RR USA & RR Concierge ... and fortunately RR Canada doesn't even supply them at all.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Everything about the R2R picture doesn't even come close to RR's Nauti Spiral & worse of all the over saturated actinic blue that doesn't show the actual colours ...
> 
> Oh yeah there's they're so-called RR USA & RR Concierge ... and fortunately RR Canada doesn't even supply them at all.


Dont forget RR - Rich Reefer lol.

Again very unlikely.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

aquatic_expressions said:


> Dont forget RR - Rich Reefer lol.
> 
> Again very unlikely.


Ha ha hah ... even common corals are not cheap & affordable no more. This hobby is getting expensive ...


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Ha ha hah ... even common corals are not cheap & affordable no more. This hobby is getting expensive ...


Im ok with paying extra for nicer corals or lineaged corals as long as they can be traced back. I had a pretty nice lineaged zoa collection at one point and i have even paid $200 for one polyp at one point. Is it crazy yes but the hobby is addictive and with propogation you can pay for the investment made and then some. Is this hobby expensive. Yes but only as expensive as you want to make it.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

I have a bad problem ... I would collect "fancy" corals & have never frag nor sell as long as I have been in this addictive hobby.

Oh there's one thing that I have not done ... paying big money (more or less $200?) for a single polyp


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Now i just have to sell my 100 gallon wide tank so I can start up my new tank. I have been itching to get back in this hobby.


----------



## aquatic_expressions (Mar 17, 2006)

Sea MunnKey said:


> Ha ha hah ... even common corals are not cheap & affordable no more. This hobby is getting expensive ...


Well there is a clear division between collector and farmer lol.

I like collecting but my passion is growing and propagating. There is more satisfaction in my opinion.

March can attest to some of the zoas i had even gotten from him i grew them to be much larger and more vibrant in my system. One can say i have a green thumb.


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

Talk about March ... is that guy still "surfing" on his honeymoon????


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

Nope, thats not a Nauti Spiral, it looks like M. Palawanensis. I feel sorry for whoever bought that for 350 US, I mean its a nice monti and big but not worth that much.

Here is a pic of a M. Palawanensis


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

That was my vey first hunch ... thank goodness we're a bunch of RR smarties ... LOL

Hey Nick ... is that your M. Palawanensis? BTW that's a nice close up shot


----------



## nc208082 (Jun 27, 2013)

I wish. I got it from Google. I think it's bills from incredible aquariums.

Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

nc208082 said:


> I wish. I got it from Google. I think it's bills from incredible aquariums.
> 
> Sent from my SM-G900W8 using Tapatalk


Ooohhhh ...


----------



## deeznutz (Aug 21, 2013)

Both can be very similar. I have the RR Nauti Spiral is you want some Paul.
Yes got it right from Jay 

-dan


----------



## altcharacter (Jan 10, 2011)

Funny thing is, here and now, you can barely get $40 for a frag of RR nauti....


----------



## Sea MunnKey (Oct 2, 2014)

deeznutz said:


> Both can be very similar. I have the RR Nauti Spiral is you want some Paul.
> Yes got it right from Jay
> 
> -dan


Dan ... I do realize you have the RR Nauti Spiral


----------

